# Is it too late to send them back??



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The kids and grandkids,that is.
Just replaced the blades,and rear tires on the JD LX266 .
The daughter,and her fiance,and the 5 grandkids tell me they "cleaned up " the yard,so I start mowing. 
Got the front yard done,and as I get the second lap done, in the back yard, I hear this loud clang,and the tractor stalled! Got off,and checked underneath,and both blades are bent ! Then I see the steel pipe that the daughter,and her fiance had put into the ground,to tie out the dog (wish they had told me !) !
SO, I clear it and turn around to take the tractor to the shed,and as I get to the side of the house,I hear a "bang" and a rush of air.
I get off,and look at the rear tires,and the left one is slashed on the sidewall,and the right one has a chunk of glass still sticking out of the tread ! The grandkids had been "practicing" with the BB gun( it no longer exists!)on bottles !
##%$^%&& !!!!!
Get it to the shed,and park it,and go get new blades,and tires.
Blade set= $45
Tires= $135
Aspirin= PRICELESS !!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

OUCH...that's one high dollar mowing.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

That's my kind of luck! Sorry to admit it, but the picture in my mind made me laugh (just a little). Did you throw your hat on the ground and stomp it?
They just don't understand, do they? I loaned out a push mower and it came back as a 3 wheeler with a 4" piece of the blade missing.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It seems my daughter and her fiance' don't want to "stifle" the Grandkid's imagination.
Which is a polite way of saying they don't correct them. 
The 2 oldest girls(13,and 15)are real good kids,but the other 3 (boy,11 and 2 girls 10,and 12) have it in their heads that they don't have to mind,or do chores,and that it's ok to get into Nana's purse,or get into Papa's tools,etc.,and just leave something laying around,instead of putting it up,when done.
Unfortunately,my daughter,and her fiance' do the same,and don't spank the kids,at all.
So,after last week's episode,when the GKs tried to use the aluminum topper to my truck for building their "clubhouse",and dropped it,and sprung the door frame,and this little set-to, I laid it out for them.
Nana and I tend the GKs,while the parents work,but they WILL mind,and I WILL correct them,when needed,and mom and dad can pay to repair/replace any items damaged/lost by them or the kids !
The boy pipes up,and says" I'll just tell my dad,if you spank us!",and with my daughter and her fiance right there,I told them,very simply" Go right ahead,because Mom got spankins, growin' up,and she ain't too old for me to do it,now,either!" So he comes back with" Well,you can't spank Daddy! 
I'm not a big man,(5'10"/202lbs),but his dad looks at me,and tells him" Don't bet on it,Josh !"
When I got up,this morning,the GKs were outside,checking the yard,and putting the stuff in a lawn cart !
I'm hoping this will at least EASE the problem.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, liked your posts John. Not because of the problems, but because you sorted it out.... and you tell a great story! 
I had a chuckle but then again I don't know what I would have done. My GK's are on the west coast and I don't get to see them much, but I don't put up with too much guff from the youngsters. I suspect I might have a run at my son for his methods of rearing children if it came to that sort of thing.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I,and my siblings,were taught to respect,and obey our Parents,Grandparents etc.,and I tried to teach my kids the same.
It seems it didn't work.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like my kind of luck..


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

We get a lot of kids in the store, and while some are polite and well behaved, most just run around the store and get into all sorts of trouble. The parents just let them go and don't correct them ever. When I was little, my sisters and I didn't do that because if we did, our backsides hurt for a good long time. Taught me to respect other people's stuff.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can't do that now a days.....you get turned in for abuse.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I was doing a car deal with a guy that was a social worker.
He saw kids all around the place, Mine and my friends 4.
We fell into a conversation about rearing kids.
He reflected on a 'case' where a 12 yo girl was running wild. Her mom told ex hubby that if he ever laid a hand on her, she would turn him in for child abuse. 
Social worker told him that if he DIDN'T, he was going to be charged with child neglect! The guy smiled and the problem went away shortly after that.

You just can't break bones, draw blood or leave bruises.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

My middle daughter once told me she would call CPS if I spanked her. I told her, "fine, your going to love foster care". That ended that foolishness. Btw, spanking is not considered abuse in my region.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

When I was in Michigan,my son pulled that. 2 years of jumping thrrough hoops,and they finally figured out I was telling the truth.
I guess they just have to justify their jobs.
The worst part is,the CPS worker DIDN'T have kids !


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> When I was in Michigan,my son pulled that. 2 years of jumping thrrough hoops,and they finally figured out I was telling the truth.
> I guess they just have to justify their jobs.
> The worst part is,the CPS worker DIDN'T have kids !


(Dr Spock was childless too) He started the 'no spankey' craze.

I remember standing in queue waiting for Dad to walk down the line (we were a rowdy bunch at times)
I'm guilty of about everything you mentioned in the first post. But I have to admit that they were 'learning experiences'.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

My early years mirrored " A Christmas Story". Dad was on the road selling tractors 3-4 nights a week so Mom dished out much of the discipline to include the LifeBoy in the mouth. But the worst punishment was the mental torment of "waiting til your Father gets home". The punishment was never as bad as the anticipation of the event, though it seemed brutal. In my family it was typical that I would hear "no, you can't do that with your friends" I did not let on but I was often thankful for the restrictions rather than the consequences, like the kid in my high school that got drunk then castrated riding astride the hood ornament on a 1950 something Buick.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

skunkhome said:


> My early years mirrored " A Christmas Story". Dad was on the road selling tractors 3-4 nights a week so Mom dished out much of the discipline to include the LifeBoy in the mouth. But the worst punishment was the mental torment of "waiting til your Father gets home". The punishment was never as bad as the anticipation of the event, though it seemed brutal. In my family it was typical that I would hear "no, you can't do that with your friends" I did not let on but I was often thankful for the restrictions rather than the consequences, like the kid in my high school that got drunk then castrated riding astride the hood ornament on a 1950 something Buick.


Darwin award WINNER!!


----------

